# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A harroet dashuria e parë?

## tina_18

A mendoni se dashuria e pare mbet ne zemren tuaj edhe pasi ju keni gjetur nje dashuri tjeter dhe jeni teper ne dashuri????

A gjithmon do ta kujtonit dashurine e pare????



thank you!!!

----------


## Charmedgal

Une mendoj se kjo eshte e vertete.
Dashuria e pare mbahet ne mend gjithe jeten. As the saying says( you'll always remember your first love).

Anyway that' my opinion.
Laters hun
Elda
xxx

----------


## Deti

Unè mbas dashurisè tè parè,akoma se kam provuar tè dytèn.Por di kètè gjè qè kan kaluar 1 vit e gjys dhe akoma se kam harruar,dhe mendoj qè njè gjè e tillè s"harrohet kurrè.Sado sado dhe kur tè jesh me atè tjetrin,prap njèçik do tè kujtohet dash.e parè.

----------


## SweeT^BaBe

Une mendoj se ekziston njecik edhe pse nuk do ta tregosh :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kuksjan_forever

Une them ajo esht e vertet po ne dashurin time e kam pasur njesoj si e para dhe si e dyta :i ngrysur:

----------


## Enkela B.

dashuria e pare kurr nuk mund te harrohet.... si e keqe si e mire.. gjithmon keni per te pasur kujtesa!

----------


## rina_yll_polar

edhe una mendoj qe dashuria e pare nuk harrohet sepse ka qen hera e par qe kemi ndjer nje sentiment te vecant qe s e kemi pas ndjer ndonjeher,dhe hera e par mbahet mend gjith jeten ,sepse kur pyesim kush ka qen dashuria jote e par te gjith din ti pergjigjen pyetjes por kur pyesim kush ka qen dash.e 6 edhe s na kujtohet :shkelje syri: esht si puna e lidhjes se par seksuale nuk harrojm se si ka qen hera e par. ky esht mendimi im
 :i hutuar:   :shkelje syri: ciaoooooooo nga rinaaaaa..........

----------


## ^BabY__GirL^

S`di gje kam kujtuar dat i was in love...po tani am REALLY  living it  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Vo|i

Dashuria e pare  besoj se nuk harohet ndonjere gjithmone do te ngelen mbresa nga ajo lidhje. Por kjo nuk do te thote qe nuk mudn te dashurosh nje person tjeter aq sac deshe ate te parin sikush ka vendin e vet ne zemer.

----------


## Korcare_lozonjare

Dashuria e pare kurre nuk harohet ..

----------


## Elbasani_ChiCKA

dashuria e pare nuk harrohet kurre

----------


## Zonjusha

Dashuria e pare nuk harrohet kurre

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

*Dashurine e pare nuk e harron dot, pasi ndjen disa ndjenja qe nuk i ke ndjere me perpara, kurse kur gjen nje dashuri te dyte, ajo nuk do te jete asnjehere si e para.*

----------


## dolcecandy

Dashuria e pare nuk harrohet. Si e tha edhe dikush me pare. Edhe qje e keqe edhe e mire. Ne kemi mesuar dicka prej saj. E dime cfare duam ose cfare nuk duam nga dashuria e dyte, pikerisht sespe kaluam dashurine e pare

----------


## Amarildo_18

dashuria e par per ne djemt edhe harroet por dita qe heqim virjginitetin nuk harroet.....e vertet apo jo...

----------


## strawberrygirl_

hahahaha amarildo fjale me vend e the  :shkelje syri:  ndoshta cunat e harrojne shpejt, por une do te dija pse ne gocat nuk e harrojme dot???

----------


## **Jonushka**

cdo dashuri ka ate bukurine e vet por ama e para nuk harrohet kurre.eshte hera e pare kur ke provuar dicka ndyshe,dicka qe mbase dhe se njeh mire.per mendimin tim e para s'harrohet kurre sic nuk harrohen te gjithe gjerat qe behen per here te pare.
ciao  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Eve

Jo se besoj se dashuria e pare eshte e paharruar. N.q.s per here te pare ke rene ne dashuri dhe si perfundim je ndare p.sh te ka tralletuar dhe atehere bie ne dashuri per here te dyte por gjtihcka shkon per bukuri atehere se s'ben do ta harroj, s'ka ndonje gje te vecante qe te ngelete paharrueshme, vec kujtimi i keq. Por eshte tjeter muhabet kur ti e ke tradhetuar ose ku di une dhe kur ai ose ajo eshte sjelle mire karshi teje atehere do te pendohesha tere jeten.....

----------


## angelgirl86

dashuria e pare nuk harrohet kurre

----------


## BLACK_KNIGHT

Ceshte e verteta asnje dashuri nuk harrohet 
Qofte e para edhe e fundit, Vjen nje moment ku i kujton te gjitha.

----------

